
Crooks Continue to Exploit GoDaddy Hole - cow9
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/02/crooks-continue-to-exploit-godaddy-hole/
======
Dahoon
The only fix is to not have ICANN. They are the real crooks. Seeing how they
fought KnujOn says it all. Besides, the internet should not be controlled by
some American entity. Trump has enough big red buttons as it is.
Decentralization!

